# airplane travel with your maltese



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Florida and would like to take Mia with me. I am afraid however of her behavior in the cabin. My question is for anyone who has flown with their fur baby. How did you handle potty trips? Especially if you are stuck on the runway or if they need to potty while in the air. Also, Mia barks when she want to go out and go potty. I am afraid she will bark up a storm and I will not be able to keep her quiet. Also, does the airlines make you keep them in the carrier under the seat the whole time or can I take her out and have her sit on my lap. Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mine just hold it while we are in the air. I'll take a pad with me though and if there is a layover, will put one on the floor in the bathroom and give them the option of going. 

You are supposed to keep them under the seat and not take them out while you are on the plane. I haven't tried sneaking them out because they do just fine in their carriers and I'm afraid if I let them out once, they'll come to expect it, LOL. I haven't had problems with barking.

Make sure that the carrier you take on the plane is NOT one that they can escape from! I had Caddy in a carrier that I won in a raffle and as soon as we took off, I looked down and she was half out of it. NOT GOOD! I saw the same one at Petco the other day and I sure wouldn't recommend it, LOL. 

Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

From my experience, the rule is that they have to stay under the seat. However, if you get a nice flight attendant they may let you put her carrier on your lap. I suggest a window seat as I think you'll have more privacy that way and perhaps can sneak her on your lap. 

When I flew with my first Malt, Rosebud, I bought two seats and I put her carrier on the window seat once we had been in the air a little while, and I sat in the middle. No one seemed to even notice her being there. It just looked like a tote bag. 

The good thing is that if she barks once you're in the air, they can't throw you off the plane!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

wait im confused. you can take them in a zip up carrier purse type carrier? i always thought they had to be in those plastic travel crates or something...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> wait im confused. you can take them in a zip up carrier purse type carrier? i always thought they had to be in those plastic travel crates or something...[/B]


There are a lot of soft carriers that are approved. Back when I took Rosebud (R.I.P.) we used the Sherpa bag but I don't like it because the "roof" always falls in. The Sturdibag is a great carrier for travel. It weighs practically nothing ...

http://www.sturdiproducts.com


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

When I travel with Rudy I use a soft sided pet travel bag. That way it fits easily under the seat. If I were you I would see about purchasing a seat for for your baby.Sometimes it's not that much more than the air fare they charge for you to carry them as your carry-on. That way you can put the carrier in the seat next to you. I take potty pads with me and when I get to the bathroom I put it in the stall with us and Rudy uses it there. Works out GREAT! Of course he's pad trained. Even if your baby barks a bit, it can't be any worse than someones crying kid! The first time i traveled with Rudy we gave him a doggie downer 45 minutes before the flight left.It was a long flight and he never barked once or even tried to get out of the bag.I opened it up so he could see us and we could pat him. After that time I never used the downers but he does sometimes bark and wants OUT of the carrier!Good Luck


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, many airlines do not allow those plastic crates in-cabin. They ask for soft-sided carriers. 

I had the same problem with the Sherpa (though I see some newer styles out that seem to not be the same way) so I had Samsonite ones for my gang. 

Cute story. When my father died I flew to his funeral with Cloud. He was my best-friend and so especially at that time I couldn't bear to be without him. Anyway, he was perfect on the flight. It was his first flight, but he had always loved his crate and so he was fine. However, when we landed and everyone was getting their bags from the overhead bins and such. Cloud let out a couple of little barks. The guy next to me, who prior to that had no clue he was there, turned and said in surprise "Ma'am, your luggage is barking."









I just bought a new carrier thinking it might work better for both the car and the airport. It is called "Pet Wheel-Away." Cameo looks darling in it. I only just got it, so I haven't fully investigated how it will work, but I think it will be great.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> When I travel with Rudy I use a soft sided pet travel bag. That way it fits easily under the seat. If I were you I would see about purchasing a seat for for your baby.Sometimes it's not that much more than the air fare they charge for you to carry them as your carry-on. That way you can put the carrier in the seat next to you. I take potty pads with me and when I get to the bathroom I put it in the stall with us and Rudy uses it there. Works out GREAT! Of course he's pad trained. Even if your baby barks a bit, it can't be any worse than someones crying kid! The first time i traveled with Rudy we gave him a doggie downer 45 minutes before the flight left.It was a long flight and he never barked once or even tried to get out of the bag.I opened it up so he could see us and we could pat him. After that time I never used the downers but he does sometimes bark and wants OUT of the carrier!Good Luck[/B]


I just want to mention... In addition to the regular pet fee, I had bought a seat for Rosebud (R.I.P.) when I took a trip with her but the airline told me that she still had to be under the seat in front of me. I think that is the official rule but if the fight attendants are somewhat nice and the bag is just sitting there, it can work out. 

With Rosebud, on our return flight we had to leave early unexpectedly and could only get a middle and aisle seat. I put Rosebud on the aisle since someone was sitting next to us at the window. When the male flight attendant came by, she barked at him (the top of the carrier was open) and he got really mad and said she had to stay under the seat the entire flight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We got Archie in San Diego and brought him home with us to southern N.J. The little guy was 12 weeks old and 1lb 14 oz. We bought him a $70 ticket, got a health certificate from a Vet and took him in a soft sided carrier. We put him under the seat in front of me. When we got in the air, the man next to me moved so we could have all three seats. Then we put Archie's carrier on the seat between us. We were really lucky that our stewardess was really nice.

Actually she asked to take him with her to show the other girls. They loved him....







but then again who wouldn't!









On our lay over I put a pee pee pad down inside the airport - and that little angel pee'd on it! Oh my gosh, I love that boy. He never made a sound the entire day - and believe me it was a looonnng day.

Enough of my rambling (sorry). I think you'd be find. The trip is what maybe three hours from where you live? Go for it. Enjoy. Just make sure Mia pees and poopies before you leave. And take some treats.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has been on an airplane 3 times with me. We have a Sherpa bag for him. It really will depend on the flight attendants if you are able to take Mia out of the bag or not. I've had really nice flight attendants that let me take Tango out because they wanted to see him!







I've also had extremely rude ones that wouldn't even let me put the bag on my lap!







I brought Cherrios to give Tango when he started barking. I also put a toy in the bag and also brought one of the Healthy Edible bones so he could chew on that while on the plane. I also gave Tango some Children's Benadryl to make him sleepy. You need to check with your vet on the dosage for Mia. Hope all goes well!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am planning a trip to Florida and would like to take Mia with me. I am afraid however of her behavior in the cabin. My question is for anyone who has flown with their fur baby. How did you handle potty trips? Especially if you are stuck on the runway or if they need to potty while in the air. Also, Mia barks when she want to go out and go potty. I am afraid she will bark up a storm and I will not be able to keep her quiet. Also, does the airlines make you keep them in the carrier under the seat the whole time or can I take her out and have her sit on my lap. Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it.[/B]


 

Potty trips: We had Wookie potty before boarding the plane on a pad in the restroom.

Also during flight I just took him to the restroom with me and put a pad down for him.



Barking: YIKES! But unless the barking goes on for the whole flight... what are they gonna do, toss you off? And really how much worse would that be then a crying child? Perhaps you could give her something to chew on to keep her busy. I certainly would let her be very use to the carrier she is going to travel in way before flight.



One flight we went on they did make us keep Wookie in the bag under the seat... saddly pets on board are still treated like "baggage" and since they are thought of that way, MUST be stowed either under seat or in overhead bin like other carry-on baggage. ASK a nice looking flight attendent if you could get her out when the seatbelt light is off, can't hurt to ask.



Good luck! Where in Florida are you going?

Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha be prepared for a suddenly stubborn doggie, too







the normally passive buttercup spends her entire flights either sleeping (yay!) or giving me "that look". and "that look" tells me she is NOT happy about not being on my lap and she will remind me of that when she gets around to it. LOL. she has never barked, but she does occasionally "dig" at the side of the carrier, likely to remind me that she is still THERE on the FLOOR! just in case i havent felt the DAGGERS of her stares.... while i agree somewhat about not feeding/no water pre-flight, i admit i give buttercup a little bit of water and some cheerios before we board. she is sometimes stressed when she can't get out of her bag to play with each and every small child who must certainly WANT to see her too!!!! so, she gets water. i clearly fly the "cheap" airlines that dont have spacious luxury restroom facilities on their planes, because i've never been in a plane restroom that is big enough to lie a potty pad down in LOL but either way, i also have a dog with a bladder of steel. she has chosen to hold it for 12 hours during a car trip, despite stopping once an hour praying she would "go".... 

i will add, that while giving "the stare"...she will ignore any greenies, chewies, bully sticks, cheerios, AND veggie puffs tossed in her bag. nothing can interrupt her momentary hate


----------

